# Black Manta



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, he's got it out of storage and he's going on and on about how it's almost finished so here's a picture to make you quantum people jealous. Just a bigger, heavier, uglier Scirocco in my opinion


----------



## sciroccorabbit (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice car man, but I want that wagon...:laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

sciroccorabbit said:


> Nice car man, but I want that wagon...:laugh:


I'll take them both!!!


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh God, please don't make him think he gas good taste in cars.
I will say his engine bay is damn nice, though...and his Zender steering wheel would look good in my mk1 Rocco.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

But he's still a *******...case in point: engine removal


----------



## r.h.abbott (Aug 6, 2010)

******** through and through*

Ive totally done that. Just the same way he did lol
It worked great 😃👍🏼

But yes. ******* none the less

Also it looks like it's lowered, where did he get the springs if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

He's got a set of coilovers for a small chassis Audi. Rears are easy to source, just gotta match the spring rates and shock throw, etc. fronts require cutting the old bulky spring perch and welding the new coil spring perch ring. After that, you can easily run pretty much any coils. He's planning on bagging it down the road.


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## r.h.abbott (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh cool. 
So I'm planning to do some fancy work with my 4000q springs on my 86 QSW. 
Anyways just though I'd ask  
Thanks pal


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Back from the dead again. He finally solved the clutch issue so he's planning on getting everything buttoned up and road ready and getting an exhaust made. 
He said the clutch disc was bottoming out on the input shaft, meaning the nose of the crank must have been longer than the original 8V engine. He solved it by cutting down the collar on the hub of the clutch disc. 










Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge


----------

